# Removing Laminate Backsplash??



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I started your own thread, you should get more response here than on an old thread. 

I always hated having to remove old HPL from a wall like you plan to do. Most of the time the sheet rock will be rendered useless anyway. I wouldn't suggest placing tile over sheet rock anyway. You will need a backer of some sort and that backer can be installed over the HPL, which would be the easiest way to go. Removing the HPL will usually tear the sheet rock up and would need to be replaced, then backer installed over new sheet rock, or install the backer directly on the studs after removal of sheet rock. 

There is a 1/4" backer that could be used over the HPL, or if the sheet rock was removed you could use a 1/2 inch backer straight to the studs without sheet rock. If I went that way I would install a vapor barrier before installing backer, your call.

But to answer you question for cutting the HPL, use a scoring knife, carbon tip preferred, just score and repeat, it will cut the HPL in two.

I failed to add that in the old thread, there was an aluminum moulding at the counter top, at the bottom of the back splash. That moulding actually has a lip that the HPL covers and is difficult to remove without tearing up the world. Sometimes the aluminum moulding lips out onto the counter top, that is really a mess to remove.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The metal trim can add trouble but an iron works well at loosening the glue if you can start one corner. I haven't tried it but a heat gun would likely work too.

Or


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> The metal trim can add trouble but an iron works well at loosening the glue if you can start one corner. I haven't tried it but a heat gun would likely work too.
> 
> Or
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRsNHMvPsX4


From my experience, that works well if the glue is fairly fresh, but after it gets old that don't work too well, at least it never did for me.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The iron works, my brother-in-law was repairing a fishing boat that was raised out of the ocean. All the laminate was still in the galley but no longer attached.
After it had dried for a few week they just re-installed ever piece with an iron, no new glue or anything else. There was something they washed it with but I have lost that bit of memory.


----------

